

Ask HN: Any YC-backed teams have listed their space on Airbnb? - raychancc


======
raychancc
Just found the YC group on Airbnb after asking the question. Not sure whether
the list is verified...

<http://www.airbnb.com/groups/ycombinator>

Any suggestions/additions?

